# Filterless Nano Reef



## christet (Mar 31, 2009)

I have an established 10 gallon nano reef. (Just over one year old) I have heard that you can run an established nano reef without a mechanical filter? Is this true? I have 1 tomato clown, a gobie, and lots of live rock with Sponges, 2 turbo snails, and about 5 soft corals. (leathers and polyps). Could I actually run without mechanical filtration at this stage? Is it possible to do that at all?


----------



## APoirier594 (Jan 25, 2009)

you could run it with out it, but I would never do it even if you have a lot of filter feeders. Because the excess food waste and junk would still be in the tank the sponge catches it and then you just get a new one and all the junk is gone, but w/out one I think it would look worse and be worse with particles floating around


----------



## marlenez (Jun 27, 2009)

This might be slightly over the top for a 10 gallon but if you put a hang on the back overflow box on your tank to another small tank (say another 10 gallon) you can double the water amount and have a protein skimmer in the sump additionally you can use the other tank as a refugium which will give pods a predator free place to populate and provide your main tank with more plankton. You wouldn't really need any other filter except something for carbon if you are skimming and have enough clean-up crew creatures.


----------



## Imaexpat2 (Jun 17, 2009)

I dont know about that idea. I mean I am sure someone out there has successfully done this with a 10 gallon nano but I dont think it would work out too well. Even a tank full of just live rock can generate a good bit of particulate waste mater. Blow your rock down every now and agian with a small power head or turkey baster and you will see what I am talking about. Add fish food and fish to the equation and I think your setting your self up for some issues in water quality. Thats just my opinion...


----------



## bocrayfish (Nov 15, 2009)

yes this is possible but requires a effective clean up crew and a small bioload possibly some filter fedders sponges and a power head for circulation


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

I suppose it could be done, but I wouldn't recommend it with a reef. Especially if you have a system that works well right now, I wouldn't change it. 

I don't want to be critical, but that tomato is a bit too big for a 10g, especially considering that there are only about 8g of actual water in that size tank. It probably fits in there now, but adult females get BIG and AGGRESSIVE and they need a minimum 20g tank, IMO. I would consider switching to a smaller clownfish species at some point.


----------



## AZDesertRat (Apr 10, 2009)

My nano is 20 years old and has never ever had any mechanical filtration. It started out as a 20G high, then was transferred into a 15G Via Aqua which cracked after 6 years then was moved into a 16G bowfront. It uses a modified AC 500 as a refugium with only chaetomorpha in it, no floss or filters of any type. Been workin glike this for years and corals grow like weeds and live forever, the sebae anemone in it was purchased in 1990 and is thriving if that tells you anything.


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

That's awesome. I guess a good refugium can do wonders


----------



## AZDesertRat (Apr 10, 2009)

This is the old Via Aqua before it cracked.









This is when I first transferred it to the newer 16G bowfront in 2007









I need to snap some current pics but it has about outgrown the 16.

Here is my 100G, again with no mechanical filtration. Only a sump with a small refugium off one end filled with live rock rubble and chaetomorpha


----------



## drinkredstripe (Dec 9, 2009)

I have a 10 gallon tank with a clown fish and a canary blenny. All I have in the water is a airstone and a water heater. Just check the nitrates today and they are below 5 ppm. A filter is not necessary if you are set up your tank right.


----------



## Jakub (Nov 26, 2009)

A filter isnt necessary. Just do a 10% water change weekly and you will be fine. 
Not having mechanical filtration is not bad for the fish. Make sure you have good water flow though, and a refugium does help. Iv heard mixed opinions on protein skimmers.


----------



## sehitler_diyari (Dec 28, 2008)

Turkish:....Gerçek siz yabancılar (bize göre yabancı) bu işi biliyorsunuz. Biz açıkcası tuzlu su akvaryumunun maddi giderlerin dolayı yapamıyoruz. Fakat siz bu küçücük tanklarda mükemmel sahneler yakalıyorsunuz. Keşke ingilizcem daha iyi olsa ve sizinle burada sohbet edebilsem.Yazdıklarınızı okuyabilsem. Çeviri proğramları iş görmüyor çünkü siz sanırım çok imla hatası yapıyorsunuz. İmla hatalarını çeviri proğramları çeviremiyor. Ben şuanda çevirimi sizlere koyacağım. İnşallah anlayabilirsiniz.

ingilish translate: Real aliens you (for us foreigners) know this business. The financial costs due to salt water aquarium, we obviously can not do this. But you get these scenes are perfect for small tanks. I wish I was better if in English and could read edebilsem.Yazdıklarınızı chat with you here. I guess because you do not see the translation programs work for many spelling mistakes are made. Translation programs can not turn their spelling mistakes. I now put you on the conversion. I hope you can understand.


----------



## chromis18 (Apr 14, 2010)

christet said:


> I have an established 10 gallon nano reef. (Just over one year old) I have heard that you can run an established nano reef without a mechanical filter? Is this true? I have 1 tomato clown, a gobie, and lots of live rock with Sponges, 2 turbo snails, and about 5 soft corals. (leathers and polyps). Could I actually run without mechanical filtration at this stage? Is it possible to do that at all?


yes.google it.


----------

